# Front swaybar link broke



## northslider (Nov 3, 2011)

Has this ever happened to anyone?
Went to check my strut bushings and noticed my swaybar link was broken on the passenger side so I checked the drives side and same thing in the same spot. I don't drive hard at all, this is my DD. Also where can I get replacements. Attatched are pictures of the driveside same as the passangeside. Thanks in advance


----------



## northslider (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay I found the end links. Just wondering if this is common everything is stock


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not very common although I slightly bent one once.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

It's usually common for that to happen when you drive the car hard especially when using stock endlinks with aftermarket swaybar. Kollar racing has the "Roadsafe" stock replacement endlinks. I spent a few more bucks and got the Heavy Duty No Bush endlinks and love them. Here's a comparison to stock:












Here it is installed


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

Nice looking item ^^^


----------

